# Spain, as much pics as i want everyday



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

My dog at the beach. Today in northern Mallorca 










I love the blues and greens of the sea :colgate:


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Almond trees in bloom, central Mallorca


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Cute Golden retriver. :yes:
Where the temperatures high enough to bathe?


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Well, she swims all year round. Air temperature yesterday was 20ºC and water temperature 16ºC.

No human was swimming though  I just saw a couple of germans in swim pants, but I'd say they didn't do it XD


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Sunrise at Pollença Bay










Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/777902

Nice, though I prefer sunsets with the sun hidding behind the opposite mountains and the rays reflecting on the water as I swim at 20.30h in summertime :cheers:


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Gorgeous pics Booze


----------



## picassoborseli (Sep 15, 2005)

Booze said:


> My dog at the beach. Today in northern Mallorca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! nice dog and nice water! 

Would love to have that dog and go for a walk on that beach!! hehe LOL


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Some pictures of Mallorca's northern shore, along the Ma-10 road. The med at its best :colgate:

Near Banyalbufar










Near Valldemossa & quite close to Michael Douglas house










Funny race, reminds me of those cartoons they aired when we were young 










Cala de deià










Sources: 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/720746
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/810330
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/172572
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1773601


----------



## Baloox (Jan 17, 2007)

All your pics are beautiful Booze!
Since today, I love your dog. She's really cute!
The beach is...:drool:
And the Banyalbufar pic is awesome!

I'm going to post some pics from Seville...

Coria del Río, a town near Sevilla. Ships into the Guadalquivir River. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashuli/54827026/









Adriática Building, my favourite builing in Seville.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1734295094/









University of Seville
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafaelmrmm/149762531/









La Cucaña, in Triana, in a ship into the river, youngs are triying to catch a flag at the end of a stump or a stick spreaded with wax.









María Padilla's bath, into the Reales Alcázares.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/victorjrufino/2049973135/









I hope you like it!


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks for posting, it sarted to be a monolog XD

Really funny that wax ship thingy :lol:


----------



## hercon (Dec 17, 2007)

*Parque del pasatiempo de betanzos, Betanzos, A Coruña, Galicia*

late nineteenth century


----------



## hercon (Dec 17, 2007)

*A Coruña, Galicia*

Nautilus Room, Aquarium Finisterrae



















Elliptical staircase, Galicia Square










La Medusa, coal storage plant










Swastika hidden, San Amaro Cemetery










Banco Pastor, old-school bank skyscrapers


----------

